# The hunger games



## jmcpolin (Mar 21, 2012)

Who's got plans to see this movie this weekend?  I am going Sunday, I can't even wait!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jenifer, 

My family is going early Sat am. We have read all the books and can't wait either!


----------



## triciaholb (Mar 21, 2012)

*Excellent reviews*

The critics are saying nothing but good things about it.  Really looking forward to it. I have gifted my grandchildren with the books for their enjoyment.



Pat Holbrook, CPC, CPMA
Oklahoma City, OK


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't wait I read all 3 books as well, I loved them all except for the ending of the last one felt very blah about it.


----------



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (Mar 23, 2012)

*movie*

My son saw it last night.  He was really disappointed because he said they could only do so much and keep the rating.  He said if it were R rated, they could show more detail to be more like the book.  He loved the trilogy and really really really was looking forward to the movie (He and his friends went to the midnight showing last night).  But, yeah, he said he overheard everyone else walking out of the theater, the ones that read the books thought it could have been better and the ones that did NOT read the books liked it.  Funny, I will have to watch it myself now.  I, unlike my sone (who is 21 by the way) did NOT read the books.  

I would like to hear what you all thought about it as well.


----------

